# Best way to store cactus pads?



## pdrobber (Sep 12, 2015)

Almost every time I buy opuntia pads for my tortoises, some of them go bad by the time I get to using them. Being in NY, they are not in their native environment and I find they just don't keep well for that long. 

Some other members talk about keeping pads in their garage for weeks or even months before using them and having them dry out a bit but stay green and firm. I've tried keeping them in the fridge, outside, in a bag, in a cool place, just about every possible option. They yellow, wilt, get black spots, and then the spots grow and the whole pad is a black mush. 

I'm thinking the humidity is what does them in. Is there anyone facing similar problems that has suggestions on how to store them so they stay fresher longer? Maybe a covered plastic container with uncooked rice to absorb humidity and keep moisture from setting in?


----------



## G-stars (Sep 12, 2015)

Try freezing them. When thawed out they are sort of mushy but they will still eat it.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2015)

warm dry place is what they need, not in the sun and not a hot place. Dry is very important. The frig is not a good place. You can plant them or dry them in the oven or I vacuum sealed some and then store in freezer and that worked pretty good.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 12, 2015)

I have seen some of the store bought cactus that looks like it has been de-spined, Scraping the pads will shorten the shelf life quite a bit, It is almost impossible to save these pads long term. Also some of the "for human consumption" cactus can not take the low temps needed for transportation, It may take several days for the damage to show. So it may not be what you are doing, It may be the type of cactus and how it is handled before you buy it. The opuntia I grow are different than what you find in NY sold as food for people.I have some with spines and some spine-less that will grow and survive NY winters.They go dormant in cold weather, and wake up in the spring.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 12, 2015)

wellington said:


> warm dry place is what they need, not in the sun and not a hot place. Dry is very important. The frig is not a good place. You can plant them or dry them in the oven or I vacuum sealed some and then store in freezer and that worked pretty good.


I agree plant them up in pots . And after they root keep them in a cool dark spot for the winter and give them a shot glass of water once every 2 weeks .


----------

